# Turkey ideas



## schoolgirl (Feb 27, 2010)

I am really trying to eat more healthy, so I am leaving red meats off. I have made some turkey sausage and now I have another pack of ground turkey that I want to make something with. Do I need to flavor it different than beef? Will it taste a lot different from beef? How about chili?


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2010)

I've never used ground turkey, but I do know it needs more seasonings..My daughter loves to make meat loaf and ground turkey pasta sauce..That and chicken she just loves, to cook with.
kadesma


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 27, 2010)

turkey does taste different from ground beef.  But a ground turkey meatloaf or chili is still yummy! you can use it much the same way in recipes you know or try finding a new recipe. As turkey is leaner than beef, you will need more filler for a meat loaf or burger...bread crumbs for example.  Use whole wheat or whole grain bread to make fresh bread crumbs. Really delish.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 27, 2010)

I frequently substitute ground turkey for ground beef in certain recipes.  It is good for tacos or other meals that call for browned ground beef.  Kadesma is right you might need to add additional seasonings.  I would season the turkey like you would ground beef, taste, and then adjust the seasoning if needed.   I have found that I actually prefer ground turkey in some recipes over the ground beef.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 28, 2010)

make ground turkey burgers seasoned with poultry seasoning and then spread cranberry sauce on the bun.


----------



## schoolgirl (Feb 28, 2010)

I think I am going to try to find a chili recipe for the turkey. Surely with all the seasonings it will help to make it taste better. When I made the sausage, it really tasted good except it is a drier, less fat tasting sausage. I feel good about eating it because I know it is better than pork for me.I'm waiting for the results of my blood work to see if all of my change of eating has helped the cholestrol. If it hadn't I am going to be disappointed!!! LOL


----------

